

Show HN:YouTube+Django+Celery+FFMPEG+Socket.io = Get Any Mp3 - level09
http://getanymp3.com

======
dilipray
It would be better if it would be a single page app with the player within it.

What if the video is 120 minutes? The song should be 2-10 mins. Should have
kept the recently listened song in the front page instead of keeping it empty.

~~~
dilipray
If it is okay. Can you tell me which python FFMPEG library did you use?

~~~
level09
Not using any special library for ffmpeg, but I'm executing command line
ffmpeg using Fabric library.

------
voltagex_
Why not just demux the AAC? Transcoding a lossy file is bad.

~~~
level09
That's actually a good idea ! will look into it and deploy it back.

however, it looks like downloading the videos is taking a long time as well,
not sure if that is caused by YT servers or my python library.

------
dilipray
Processing is taking a lot of time.

~~~
level09
it actually takes time to download the video, and transcode it into mp3.
especially when you run it on just a 2-core medium instance.

~~~
dilipray
Instead of putting the load on his own server he should have used youtube
server with a small quality video but download the song in the back-end for
the next time.

